# Been naughty...



## paphioboy (Apr 16, 2011)

Honestly, it wasn't my fault... The :evil: :evil: :evil: made me do it..! 





Doesn't look like too many because I just replanted them to 2 per pot:
1. Paph Jogjae
2. Paph Henrietta Fujiwara alba (haynaldianum album x primulinum)
3. Paph Faunus (charlesworthii x purpuratum)
4. Paph Doctor Jack Fowlie (hennisianum x rothschildianum)
5. Paph Primvaal (primulinum x Transvaal)
6. Paph Hama Callomii (callosum x praestans)
7. Paph spicerianum (in low bud)





I can't believe this was for sale for $25..! Paph (Nubian AM/RHS x Tadao Takahashi 'Black Belt') AM/AOS  





Some seedlings I got about 3 weeks ago:
1. Paph (*anitum* 'd.s.4' x sanderianum 'Red Long Hair') X 2
2. Paph (Michael Koopowitz 'PT' x sanderianum 'Red Long Hair') X 2
3. Paph Berenice album x 2
4. Paph (Angel Hair x Saint Swithin) x sanderianum 'Red Long Hair'
5. Paph Alex Spots (kolopakingii var album 'Fast Company' x lowii var alba 'Albino Beauty' CHM/AOS)

All seedlings are doing great in ~ 100% diatomite with a few strands of sphagnum moss near the roots. These seedlings have been ou of flask for at least 7 months (according to the seller) and are doing much better than the phals that I deflasked previously. 

Hehehehe...


----------



## paphreek (Apr 16, 2011)

The (Nubian x Tadao Takahashi) sounds really interesting. I can't wait to see the flowers!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 16, 2011)

My! You're spending way too much. :evil: Very nice aquisitions.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Ross... Here you go:
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphcomplex/PaphNubianxTadaoTakahashi1.jpg

Haha, I'd take that as a good thing, Shiva..


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2011)

Interesting buy!!! Any special reason to bring diff. crosses into 1 pot ?  Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 16, 2011)

> Any special reason to bring diff. crosses into 1 pot ?



No, Jean, no special reason. Just to save space and keep humidity higher as I can crowd them a bit. Roots look ok but not many growing tips, so I reckon I can let them share pots..


----------



## Wendy (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice...I'll take those seedling off your hands...


----------



## Justin (Apr 16, 2011)

those seedlings look great for just coming out of flask. nice!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 16, 2011)

It is called an addiction for a reason
Congrats on your haul!
Jim


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2011)

Very naughty, indeed. 

They look like excellent purchases, actually.


----------



## poozcard (May 8, 2011)

all look healthy


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2011)

I'm ordering 2 of the plants in your group. Who did you get them from?


----------



## paphioboy (May 9, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I'm ordering 2 of the plants in your group. Who did you get them from?



Which 2? The large plants (NBS) in the top pic are from Nicky Zurcher, Adelaide. The seedlings are from Ivan's Orchids in Queensland..


----------



## Pete (May 9, 2011)

nice haul. now that you make note of the henrietta fujiwara alba it made me think- i dont think ive ever seen anything but the alba form of that cross. weird how that works.


----------



## paphioboy (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, do you think it might be worthwhile for someone to re-make the 'coloratum' form of that cross?


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2011)

Paph Berenice album & Paph Alex Spots album from Sam Tsui.


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2011)

Great purchase!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2011)

"6. Paph Hama Callomii (callosum x praestans)" This can be a very tough cross to bloom but fantastic when it does! You've got some fantastic multis I'd be in the hunt for!
If I remember right someone posted the colored form of henrietta fujiwara here a long time back.

Here is one Eric posted but the pictures are gone now. Maybe he can re-post.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7453&highlight=henrietta+fujiwara


----------



## paphioboy (May 11, 2011)

Rick, I posted a pic of Hama Callomii here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20487&highlight=festival+flowers

The one I got is a division of the one shown in the thread. I am puzzled at why it would be a reluctant bloomer, considering both parents are pretty much 'beginner's plants' and are able to bloom without much fuss.


----------

